# Phone Line Connection … What Are You Using?



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

We dropped our landline phone 250 days ago. I know it has been 250 days because that is how many days I have not made a call. (damn messages  )

Is anyone using one of the VoIP services and using it to make your semi-daily call? If so, which service do you use and what is your configuration?

Any recommendations?

If it were up to me, I never make a call again. I’m just thinking it might be nice if my box did phone home every now and then. It may get lonely.  If I could use my cell phone (Motorola V220) to make the call, I would.

Joe


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

I have been using Packet8. So far when I run the test to connect to DTV it says its ok from the test.


----------



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

Dave said:


> I have been using Packet8. So far when I run the test to connect to DTV it says its ok from the test.


Dave,

I'll keep you in mind if I sign up! :money:

Joe


----------



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

I wonder if the baude rate is faster with VoIP?


----------



## eckertman (May 20, 2005)

Standard AT&T


----------



## rgnok (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm using Vonage and dialing with my DTivo R10 with no problems. It did take some effort to get the right setup in the dialing properties, and I'm not at home right now, so I can't post that info, but it will work!

Roger


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Well, telephonically, I've been wireless for over five years, but since my HD DVR is
hard-wired to my provider, my stb is in continuous two-way communication with the
Mother Ship. :sure:


----------



## BaldEagle (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm considering switching to VoIP. Sun Rocket has a plan for about $17 a month. 

Anyone have experience using Sun Rocket as a phone line hooked up to Dish or Direct?


----------



## jimmyt (Mar 9, 2005)

Dave- what directv receiver are you using with packet8? Also what is your opinion of them (packet8)? - thanks

jim



Dave said:


> I have been using Packet8. So far when I run the test to connect to DTV it says its ok from the test.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Vonage here. it works great. It can even work with my DISH 508 through a modem quality jack----and the caller ID even comes through.

I cinitially chose Vonage partially because at the time they were the only provider that had both some form of 911 (not the same as the telco version but it is something) and that supported connecting the phone adapter to my router instead of putting the adapater in front of the router. 

At this point I could switch but see no reason to.


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

I have packet8 when i do a test phone connection with Dish net i get phone line pass. When i try to buy a ppv over the phone line i get connection failed? Caller id works every time just can't call out. I was told to try a dsl filter so i will. I can make phone calls out just not with my sat receivers?


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

jimmyt said:


> Dave- what directv receiver are you using with packet8? Also what is your opinion of them (packet8)? - thanks
> 
> jim


(I have 2 R15's with no problems connecting thru Packet8. )
Packet8 has a lot of features and I am very pleased with the service. 
They also are offering a $ 199 package for 1 full year paid in advance. 
This includes all local calls and all long distance in the states and Canada.

Regular monthly cost for Packet 8 is $ 24 per month.


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

Dave said:


> They also are offering a $ 199 package for 1 full year paid in advance.
> This includes all local calls and all long distance in the states and Canada.


I did not know this!! This is very cool!!


----------

